# Sous Vide Coffee Rubbed Ribeyes



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

Had some ribeyes to cook up. Put together a little coffee rub, 

1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon coffee grounds 
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon brown sugar
4 tablespoons salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
2 teaspoon onion powder 

threw them in the sous vide at 125* for 2 1/2 hours







Once they came out I had the egg ready to go at about 550*













Put some onions and mushrooms in the skillet with salt, pepper, fresh chopped garlic and dried rosemary







steaks on the egg







steaks cooking quick (disregard the hot links, lunch for tomorrow)







and ready to be eaten


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks great.  Rub sounds good.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks great! Congrats on the carousel ride!
P.S....i will not disregard the hot links! Hot links are good too! Lol!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  Rub sounds good.



Thanks! It’s good. You don’t taste heavy coffee but it has pretty good flavor.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks great! Congrats on the carousel ride!
> P.S....i will not disregard the hot links! Hot links are good too! Lol!


Thanks! Petty good easy meal.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 15, 2020)

That's a really nice looking meal Adam!! Very well done and it appears that you got a perfect cook on the steaks. It's only 5:00 in the morning but I'm ready for dinner after seeing this   

Robert


----------



## xray (Apr 15, 2020)

Tbose ribeyes look great! And it seems like you’re having a tasty lunch with those hot links. Very nice!

The rub sounds good too. I started grinding my own coffee this past year, so I should start incorporating coffee.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Beautiful!





tx smoker said:


> That's a really nice looking meal Adam!! Very well done and it appears that you got a perfect cook on the steaks. It's only 5:00 in the morning but I'm ready for dinner after seeing this
> 
> Robert



Thanks


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

xray said:


> Tbose ribeyes look great! And it seems like you’re having a tasty lunch with those hot links. Very nice!
> 
> The rub sounds good too. I started grinding my own coffee this past year, so I should start incorporating coffee.



I go back and forth on grinding my own and this might have been better had I ground my own. I usually just buy the ground coffee since I preset the maker the night before so it goes off at 4am. A nicer whole bean coffee would probably add a bunch of flavor to this. I'll have to try it next time.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 15, 2020)

NAILED IT!  perfectly done!  nice work!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

sandyut said:


> NAILED IT!  perfectly done!  nice work!



Thanks Sandy!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 15, 2020)

Wonderful looking plate. Congrats on the ride !


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 15, 2020)

Very nice Sir! I'm a sucker for mushrooms on steak...
I haven't tried a coffee rub yet, but this might be the one.
Congrats on the Merry Go Round ride.
Like!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice ribeyes and tasty sounding rub bud


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wonderful looking plate. Congrats on the ride !





smokeymose said:


> Very nice Sir! I'm a sucker for mushrooms on steak...
> I haven't tried a coffee rub yet, but this might be the one.
> Congrats on the Merry Go Round ride.
> Like!





TNJAKE said:


> Nice ribeyes and tasty sounding rub bud



Thanks guys


----------



## kz5rt2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Looks great, how long did you have them on the egg for?


----------



## texomakid (Apr 15, 2020)

Great looking steak and meal Adam. 

We will NOT disregard the hot links for they need love too!
Those Egg cookers really intrigue me.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice looking dish! Stake looks delicious...


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 15, 2020)

That is a good looking meal!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

kz5rt2 said:


> Looks great, how long did you have them on the egg for?



Probably a minute and half to two on the one side and 30 seconds to a minute on the other side. Not exactly sure. Wasn't too long.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Great looking steak and meal Adam.
> 
> We will NOT disregard the hot links for they need love too!
> Those Egg cookers really intrigue me.



lol the hot links are getting some love around noon today. 

I've only had the egg a few weeks but have used them a lot in the past. I really like it.



millerbuilds said:


> That is a good looking meal!
> 
> Smoke ON!
> 
> - Jason





pushok2018 said:


> Nice looking dish! Stake looks delicious...



Thanks guys!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 16, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks fantastic.



Thanks!


----------



## we4nolans (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for the rub recipe, used it last night and it was excellent.


----------

